# Post Your Cichlids That Have Teeth



## Sylar_92

Hey guys, I know the site is primarly used for posting about piranhas but Im interested in seeing some aggressive/carnivorous cichlids that have teeth. Looking forward to see some, happy posting







. The only cichlids Im keeping now are a breeding pair of banded convicts which eat feeders once a month since they are breeding at the moment.


----------



## AKSkirmish




----------



## Smoke

AKSkirmish said:


> View attachment 201827


Nice photo and beautiful fish, but where's the teeth? Does this fish have aggressive teeth? Don't know anything about it...


----------



## Sylar_92

Smoke said:


> Nice photo and beautiful fish, but where's the teeth? Does this fish have aggressive teeth? Don't know anything about it...


Yeah it does, Its a jaguar cichlid or Dovi cichlid I believe. I use to have one but had to sell it to because it was causing too much problems in my old tank. Nice Jag







and beautiful photography.


----------



## Smoke

Cool I will check this jaguar out...


----------



## BRUNER247

None have the canine teeth that Dovii have. You can see a lil teeth in my album of my male Dovii. Its the only fish I have that I'm nervous putting my hand in. My dovii has bigger teeth than any of my piranha & gatf(for now anthnow). Imo dovii will cannibalize more than a piranha if given the chance. Dovii also grow faster than rbp in fry & baby stages & will even eat rbp the same age as them. Dovii while fry & babies will ball up & face everything head on.


----------



## balluupnetme

can a single dovii be housed in a 110 ?


----------



## Tensa

no not for life but short term yes. they get big and they are little tank bangers.


----------



## Sylar_92

I heard doviies can reach 20" is that true?


----------



## balluupnetme

wow lol must need a big tank for these guys...


----------



## scent troll

im on my gf's laptop but ill post some pics if i can dig em up later. and yes, dovii get huge. i consider them the trex of the american cichlids. truly monster fish (size and behavior)


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

thats crazy !!


----------



## Tensa

Sylar_92 said:


> I heard doviies can reach 20" is that true?


females are smaller then males but the males can exceed 20 inches.


----------



## scent troll

the dovii video is sweet. that guy better use serious caution when attempting his breeding
lol i like how hes going to make a new platinum line of dovii LMAO

very sweet fish. typical aggression of a dovii. thats why these cichlids are for those who want to seriously invest in them and them alone. 
id LOVE to have that fish. but my jack will do


----------



## AKSkirmish

Smoke said:


> View attachment 201827


Nice photo and beautiful fish, but where's the teeth? Does this fish have aggressive teeth? Don't know anything about it...
[/quote]
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=7

friedrichsthalii-is what it be-It has teeth....Large teeth and has a serious attitude as well...Mine is roughly 13 inch now and a true beast.....
He has put 2 dovii to their graves already......lol


----------



## scent troll

wow AK thats an interesting cichlid.
looks a lot like a dovii...ill have to read up on him more. STUNNING looking fish!


----------



## AKSkirmish

Central said:


> wow AK thats an interesting cichlid.
> looks a lot like a dovii...ill have to read up on him more. STUNNING looking fish!


Appreciated Central....


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

love the coloration


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

Sylar_92 said:


> I heard doviies can reach 20" is that true?


Males can reach 24"(probably not in home aquria) and females 12-14",and i wouldnt call them "little tank bangers"


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Some of the Africans like Rhamphochromis and Lepidiolamprologus (kendalli/elongatus/nkambe) have mean teeth and look bloody tough too. Shame they are so hard to come by here though, would give them a go over americans any day.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

Do trimacs have teeth???


----------



## Ryan25

Trimacs do have teeth but there are quite a few cichlids that have more impressive teeth to work with. All the Parachromis species have pretty nasty teeth. IMO the worst of any of the CA/SA cichlids..... Other notables would be Grammodes and Umbee


----------

